# MPD5 question



## j4ck (Aug 9, 2015)

We are trying to implement a native ppp protocol support for DADHI driver. Currently mpd5(8) is responsible for some protocols such as ppp.
I have a question here, what is the need of using an user-land program like mpd5(8)? Isn't it possible to take the control of ppp support in the DAHDI driver? Since using this user-land program causes many instabilities.


----------

